
Uzbl – Web Interface Tools Which Adhere to the Unix Philosophy - pcr910303
https://www.uzbl.org/
======
rcarmo
This is awesome and I used it for digital signage on the original Raspberry Pi
hardware for a long time ([https://github.com/rcarmo/digital-signage-
client](https://github.com/rcarmo/digital-signage-client)), but the WebKit
version became somewhat outdated.

Might be worth revisiting if your content renders on it...

------
cies
I miss examples on the website, both code samples and examples of what this
looks like. And since it is GUI related, i kinda expects at least some
screenshots.

~~~
Funes-
It's mind-boggling how many applications don't include screenshots, especially
considering how easy it is to take and upload them. Even if the given
application is CLI-based, I want to know how it looks like to quickly make
sense of how it operates!

------
Legogris
While I'm fond of uzbl, why is this posted now? The project is abandoned since
2018.

~~~
amphitheatre
I think people just find moderately interesting things online and post them on
HN to maybe revitalise them and give them some exposure, or, pessimistically
speaking, just in hopes to get some upvotes.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I tend to hope for some discussion about the thing I'm posting that will be
like -

1\. as an expert on this subject this thing you posted is a waste of time or
not for these reasons

2\. X is nice but check out Y!

also as a LOCKSS principle I figure if I have a hard time finding it in my
bookmarks in the future maybe I can find it in my submissions.

------
rnhmjoj
If you are looking for something that's still maintained, there is a list
minimal browsers in the qutebrowser README [1], which is another keyboard-
based browser.

[1]: [https://github.com/qutebrowser/qutebrowser#similar-
projects](https://github.com/qutebrowser/qutebrowser#similar-projects)

------
brajeshgoswami
test

